# Trainers in Riverside CA



## Richmond Custodio (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi everyone!

So my trainer just had an incident in which they decided to close public training (Adlerhorst, I went back btw). Is there anyone you guys recommend? I'm looking for a similar training as they did. They did obedience, agility course, and bite work. They had classes for $30. Do you guys recommend anyone or know anyone? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriver (Jun 21, 2017)

*trainers in riverside*

Hi Go to Obedience plus in Hemet. price is $50. for six weeks of obedience lessons. She also teaches agility and search rescue tracking. Outstanding teacher I worked with her for over 15 yrs. She has trained all kind of animals. trains large parrots. web site is: Wendy Jeffries Website She doesn't do protection work. Training is all positive reinforcement/ treats no punishment the puppies and dogs love the training and they all love her. Her phone number is: one nine five one nine two six two two seven seven say her Marine friend sent you. she'll know who it is. If you follow the training and practice. It works very well. I went to her to train my shepherd. He was a service dog, cdc, certified therapy dog,agility dog,obedience/agility demo dog all of it trained with her. My other two dogs were trained by her also. You can't go wrong with her training methods. She really know her stuff when it comes to training. She is honest, trustworthy, and inexpensive for the classes she teaches.


----------

